# armar un discurso



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!
Es posible decir en español "armar un discurso", en el sentido de prepararse un discurso creando su armazón?


----------



## femmejolie

Yo nunca lo he oído ,diría que no existe. Se dice "preparar un discurso".
He oído armar un escándalo , armar un lío ,pero en estos casos es sinónimo de "montar","formar".
No existe,en definitiva,"montar","formar" un discurso.
Saluti.


----------



## irene.acler

Y "armar una presentación" existe?


----------



## femmejolie

No ,me suena fatal.Se dice "preparar" una presentación. Luego, "hacer" una presentación.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah...porque mi profesora hoy ha utilizado "armar una presentación"...


----------



## femmejolie

Por curiosidad, ¿de dónde es tu profesora? De todas formas, yo no he dicho que no exista, sino que me suena muy mal.
También puede ser que tu profesora,si es española,haya cometido un error,los profesores no son infalibles,también cometen errores,te lo digo por propia experiencia.


----------



## irene.acler

De Argentina..a lo mejor es ese el motivo...


----------



## Cecilio

A mí lo de "armar un discurso" me suena bien. Si dice anche in italiano? "Armare un discorso"?


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> A mí lo de "armar un discurso" me suena bien. Si dice anche in italiano? "Armare un discorso"?



Bueno, en italiano no me suena muy bien "armare un discorso", pero a lo mejor se utiliza...
"Preparare un discorso" es lo màs frecuente..


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, en italiano no me suena muy bien "armare un discorso", pero a lo mejor se utiliza...
> "Preparare un discorso" es lo màs frecuente..



Anche in spagnolo, a meno che l'improvvisi.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Anche in spagnolo, a meno che l'improvvisi.



Perdona pero no entiendo muy bien lo que has dicho..


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Perdona pero no entiendo muy bien lo que has dicho..



Quería decir: "a no ser que lo improvises"...


----------



## Pepe C

Hola a todos,
La expresión "armar un discurso" se escucha a veces, pero sobre todo en el español de América Latina. En España es muy raro y cuando lo he oído normalmente eran personas de origen latinoamericano. Lo habitual, como decíais, es "preparar un discurso", "estructurar un discurso", etc. dependiendo del matiz que se le quiera dar.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Quería decir: "a no ser que lo improvises"...



Vale.."a meno che non lo improvvisi" queda màs bien..


----------



## irene.acler

Pepe C said:


> Hola a todos,
> La expresión "armar un discurso" se escucha a veces, pero sobre todo en el español de América Latina. En España es muy raro y cuando lo he oído normalmente eran personas de origen latinoamericano. Lo habitual, como decíais, es "preparar un discurso", "estructurar un discurso", etc. dependiendo del matiz que se le quiera dar.



Ya lo entiendo, muchas gracias a ti (Cecilio, ya no voy a repetir mis errores eh) también!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Vale.."a meno che non lo improvvisi" queda màs bien..



o mejor... Grazie tante, irene! Le tue spiegazioni sono ottime!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Cecilio, estoy contenta de esto!


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> De Argentina..a lo mejor es ese el motivo...


 
Exactamente. Aquí decimos armar una presentación o un discurso con el sentido de preparar, elaborar, hacer, dar forma. 
También en frases como armar lío, armar un revuelo, revoltijo,una pelea.
Se armó la podrida o el quilombo (volg). !! (è scoppiato il casino). 
T'ha spiegato come facciamo uso del tuteo / voseo e le differenze dei pronomi . Come diciamo :Se te va a armar un lindo despelote en la cabeza.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias a ti también mauro63...me gusta mucho conocer estas expresiones coloquiales!!


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Exactamente. Aquí decimos armar una presentación o un discurso con el sentido de preparar, elaborar, hacer, dar forma.
> También en frases como armar lío, armar un revuelo, revoltijo,una pelea.
> Se armó la podrida o el quilombo (volg). !! (è scoppiato il casino).
> Ti ha/ho  spiegato l'uso che facciamo del tuteo / voseo e le differenze dei pronomi . Come diciamo:Se te va a armar un lindo despelote en la cabeza.


No entiendo quién explico eso.


----------



## irene.acler

Forse Mauro voleva sottolineare che tra lo spagnolo dell'America Latina e quello peninsulare ci sono altre differenze tra cui appunto il tuteo/voseo. 
Effettivamente non è molto chiara la frase (mancherebbe anche qualche segno di punteggiatura).


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Forse Mauro voleva sottolineare che tra lo spagnolo dell'America Latina e quello peninsulare ci sono altre differenze tra cui appunto il tuteo/voseo.
> Effettivamente non è molto chiara la frase (mancherebbe anche qualche segno di punteggiatura).


Quindi sarebbe "ti ho già spiegato".


----------



## irene.acler

Si probabilmente voleva dire cosi, oppure era una domanda (ti ho già spiegato....?).


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Si probabilmente voleva dire cosi, oppure era una domanda (ti ho già spiegato....?).


Solo lui può chiarire il mistero....


----------



## mauro63

mauro63 said:


> Exactamente. Aquí decimos armar una presentación o un discurso con el sentido de preparar, elaborar, hacer, dar forma.
> También en frases como armar lío, armar un revuelo, revoltijo,una pelea.
> Se armó la podrida o el quilombo (volg). !! (è scoppiato il casino).
> T'ha spiegato come facciamo uso del tuteo / voseo e le differenze dei pronomi . Come diciamo :Se te va a armar un lindo despelote en la cabeza.


 



claudine2006 said:


> Solo lui può chiarire il mistero....


 
Veramente non sono stato chiaro. Ho voluto domandarle se l'insegnante glielo aveva già spiegato ( t'ha spiegato....).
Riguardo alla frase "...come facciamo uso del ..." la quale è stata cambiata per " ...l'uso che facciamo del...." vorrei sapere se proprio non è corretta perchè ho trovate entrambe le forme. 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ok, adesso capisco. Dunque, io direi "Ti ha spiegato l'insegnante/Ti hanno spiegato l'uso che facciamo del tuteo/voseo?".
Non mi suona molto bene la frase "..come facciamo uso del..".


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> Ah ok, adesso capisco. Dunque, io direi "Ti ha spiegato l'insegnante/Ti hanno spiegato l'uso che facciamo del tuteo/voseo?".
> Non mi suona molto bene la frase "..come facciamo uso del..".


 
Si hai ragione. A dir la verità, l'ho riletta e suona proprio male  .Grazie !!


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué!!!


----------



## reys

mauro63 said:


> Exactamente. Aquí decimos armar una presentación o un discurso con el sentido de preparar, elaborar, hacer, dar forma.
> También en frases como armar lío, armar un revuelo, revoltijo,una pelea.
> Se armó la podrida o el quilombo (volg). !! (è scoppiato il casino).
> T'ha spiegato come facciamo uso del tuteo / voseo e le differenze dei pronomi . Come diciamo :Se te va a armar un lindo despelote en la cabeza.


 
Respaldando lo que dice Mauro, en Argentina he escuchado que se utiliza mucho el "armar" para este tipo de casos, por lo que si se podría "armar un discurso", mientras que en México se diría "preparar un discurso", pero también se entiende perfectamente.

Saluti!!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti también, reys!


----------



## Neuromante

En España también se puede decir "Construir un discurso" sobre todo si es con animo de embrollar a alguien o falsificar la realidad. Siempre en forma premeditada, buscando un fin no declarado.


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> En España también se puede decir "Construir un discurso" sobre todo si es con animo de embrollar a alguien o falsificar la realidad. Siempre en forma premeditada, buscando un fin no declarado.



A me non suona normale l'espressione "construir un discurso". Non so se l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## Neuromante

In un senzo simile al italiano "Architettare"


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> In un senso simile all'italiano "Architettare"



Si, esatto, costruire dalle fondamenta, architettare.


----------



## Calixta

irene.acler said:


> De Argentina..a lo mejor es ese el motivo...


 

Ja!! Leía que decían que sonaba fatal y a mí no me lo parecía. Sucede que aquí, en Argentina, es bastante común decirlo de ese modo. Sobre todo para un discurso que no suena muy verídico. Por ejemplo: los discusos de políticos (sobre todo durante campaña) son armados... suenan muy estándar.
Pero la forma correcta es "preparar un discurso".

Originalmente publicado por *irene.acler* 
Vale.."a meno che non lo improvvisi" queda _*màs bien*_.. *--->* Se dice queda mejor.


----------



## nekoteru

Como cultura...
Acá en Chile también se ocupa 'Armar un discurso' (cuando queda poco tiempo) pero es más frecuente: 'preparar un discurso' o 'hacer un discurso'.
- Tengo que armar un discurso para mañana.
- Tengo que preparar un discurso para la próxima semana.

Salu2


----------

